# Halloween Themed Pictures



## canonbraden (Oct 28, 2013)

Since Halloween is just around the corner, I thought it would be fun to take some creepy Halloween themed pictures. 
I'm having trouble coming up with some ideas, and would love any help. 
So far I've though about dressing someone up as Scream and wearing that mask, and turning it into a black and white portrait. Things along those lines. Any help is much appreciated! 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 26, 2014)

Daejeombie


----------

